# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  عضو جديد

## مجروح من الدنيا

*
باختصار وبدون مقدمات بما انه منتدى وطني ....وانا أحد ابنائة حبيت شاركم في هذا المنتدى وياريت تقبلوني أخ وصديق بيناتكم اسمي مجروح من الدنيا فلسطني سكان فلسطين فهل تقبلونني بينكم اخ او صديف او حبيب او ما سميتمنو اريد ان اشاركم في المنتتدا لا ستفيد منكم وتسفودي مني فلكم من الكل الحب والتقدير

اما اريد ان اشراك انسان غالي على قلبي كتير ي واسمه محمد واقول:


















  لحظة اشتياق 










كنت على الفراش .. احاول النوم فلم استطع .. ذهبت بتفكيري بعيداً .. بعيداً جداً إليكِ .. نعم إليكِ انتِ يامن سلبتني قلبي وعقلي .. عطفي وعاطفتي .. حناني ووجداني .. ثم تركتني وحدي في طريقي .. أصارع أمواج الحرمان والإشتياق .. وعواصف ذكرات ولحظات الاتفاق ..تركتني أعاني الوحدة .. كنت لا أشعر بها وأنت معي .. بل مسحتها من ذهني .. كنت أحسب هذه الوحدة غير موجودة الا بالأساطير مذ عرفتك وتعلقت بك ... أو بالعكس الصحيح منذ علقتني بك ... أنتِ يا من وهبتها حبي الوحيد .. وقلبي الوحيد .. أما آن لكِ ان تعودي لأحضاني ؟؟


أم هذا الصد والابتعاد لحرق قلبي وصدري .... حبيبتي لقد احترقت بما فيه الكفاية .. إني احترق في كل دقيقة وانت بعيدة عني .. بل في كل ثانية ... أيتها الحبيبة لقد جف من الدمع ومللت الانتظار ... أما آن لكِ ان تعودي ؟؟

آهٍ على هذا الحب ... إن أوله عذب ... ولكن آخره عذاب .. ألا ليت للحب حاكماً لأشكي له عذابى .. لأشكي له كم أتألم حرقة واشتياقاً إليكِ .. لضحكتك وابتسامك .. لخديك الناعمين .. لعينيك البراقتين .. لشفتيك .. لكل ما بك ... بل اشتقت حتى لكذبك !!

غاليتي أما كنت تعلمين ان كل كلمة تشجيع لي كانت بمثابة جمهور عريض يشجعني على اجتياز حاجز في مضمار سباق ..
أما تعلمين أن وقوفك معي في أوقاتي الحرجة كان كأب غطى ابنه بجسده خوفا من ان تأكله الذئاب

يُقال .. ألا ليت الشباب يعود يوماً
وانا أقول .. ألا ليت الزمان يعود يوماً .. لأستغل كل ثانية بقربك .. لأروى عطشي .. لأكسب حياتي التي سلبتنيها*

----------


## احساس المطر

مجروح من الدنيا نور المنتدى بوجودك يا مرحبا فيك وبكل فلسطين 

مشاركاتك رائعه خصوصا يالي في الثقافي 

البيت بيتك  :Smile: 
 :Eh S(7):

----------


## مسار الضوء

مجروح من الدنيااا

            اهلا ً وسهلاص بك اخي في هذا الصرح الشامخ


                                لحضورك ولقلمك حضور متالق ....


                        بانتظار نزف قلمك وبوح وجدانك ...

                                                             تقبل مروري تحيه ود

----------


## Shb_Cute

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخونا 

شرفت المنتدى بوجودك

----------


## احلام



----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وهلا فيك 
نور المنتدى بقدومك
اشتاق الى وطني
اهلا بكل من ذكرني باهلي واحبائي

----------


## dana

مرحبا فيك في المنتدى

----------


## مجروح من الدنيا

تسلمولي يا احلى اعضاء منور بوجودكم كلمن تحياتي للجميع ولجميع من حط مشاركه في موضوعي

----------


## ملكة الليل

في اي بلد في فلسطين تسكن؟
تحياتي لكل اهل فلسطين
ارجو تزويد المنتدى بمواضيعك لأنو مواضيعك بجد اكتر من رائعه

----------

